# Problème de restauration avec Ipad2 et Iphone 4



## David65 (28 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour les amis, 
Voici mon matériel Macboock Pro , Ipad 2, Iphone 4

Problème lors de chaque mise à jour majeure IOS5 ou simple mise à jour.Lorsque  Itune restaure mon iPad*2 toute ce passe normalement , jusqu'à que la barre de défilement sur Itune arrive presque à la fin et là tout  ce bloque impossible de restaurer mon iPad*2 , et ceci de même avec mon Iphones , j'ai essayé la même chose avec les Ipads de ma femme et mon fils pareil donc le problème viens de mon Macboock , j'ai donc désinstallé itune et réinstallé pas de changement , j'ai changé le répertoire de Itune avec un itune vierge pareil , j'ai essayé de crée une nouvelle session sur mon portable, mais rien à faire tout ce bloque au dernier bout de la restauration par contre si je restaure mon iPad sur un autre Mac pas de problème . Là je  ne sais plus quoi faire pour restaurer mon iPad et mon iPhone avec mon portable.Si quelqu'un à une solution ce serait cool car je suis coincé fin fond de siberie et mon ipad est en rade ....
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## boucac73 (10 Novembre 2011)

Hello David65,

As-tu trouvé une solution, car je suis dans le même cas que toi!?

A chaque fois il faut que j'utilise mon bon vieux pc pour mettre a jour mes appareils.


----------



## David65 (12 Novembre 2011)

Salut , malheureusement toujour pas de solutions , a+


----------

